# Are you satisfied with your body?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

........


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I don't know that I _love_ my body, but it's never a source of anxiety for me, so I guess that means I'm satisfied with it. I'm skinny and I'm a total weakling, but it's not something I'm self-conscious about, really.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Right now no but I'm working on it. Love handles suuuuuuck.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Im not comfortable with how i look i have small hands a fat stomach man boobs a big nose but its the only body i have so i have to live with it.I could diet and do weights so there is something i can do about it but im so lethargic that exercise seems like hard work to me.:roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

More my face i have problems with but body wise I would like to have a bit more definition but overall I'm fine with it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Nope, and I don't think I'll ever be. When it actually looked good, I put so much effort and wasn't satisfied. Ironically I'm a lot happier exercising less. It's just now I'm truly starting to get a bit pudgy and my body satisfaction ratings are at an all-time low. But I'm happy, which is weird.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Ospi said:


> More my face i have problems with but body wise I would like to have a bit more definition but overall I'm fine with it.


+1


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a problem with one part of my body and it causes me huge anxiety.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

^Who else is wondering what that part is? 

This is a tough one for me, and I don't know. I would like to be in a little better shape, but I'm not really disappointed in my body shape right now. But, I know that it could be better. I know I would feel a lot better at the beach if I had a more defined abdominal section. And it's not like it is bad now, I don't have love handles and you can see some ribs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

All I wish for would be to gain like 35-50 pounds of muscle:teeth My body at the moment, doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I like my body--except for my lack of upper body strength. My testosterone has gone to my brain and between my legs--but never to my arms.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I hate my body but see potential in it


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No. Not in the least.

I could be, if I was happy with my weight. I do not think I would naturally be someone who is constantly miserable about their looks, picking out little details.

I would like my appearance I just need...less of me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are a few things I wish I had & a few I would like to work on but my body overall is decent enough. I'm not overweight except to my personal standard by about 5 or 10lbs give or take & I have this slight layer of belly flab that never goes regardless of how much I exercise. My overall strength/endurance could use improvement as I look as though I should be stronger than I actually am in practice. With regard to my face I wish I had a more pronounced chin/jawline & a denser beard


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Mostly.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No. It's the bane of my existence. Too much to list. It makes me sick every day with its hypersensitivity and low stamina. It's nearly always fatigued and, if not, is on the verge of it. Yesterday, it scared the heck out of me because it kept trying to faint and I felt like I'd been steamrollered. I slept for hours last night only to wake up feeling it still, so went back to sleep. 

It's awful being 32 and looking 20-something while feeling and living like 90-something. It's scares me where my body will take me next. Will I always be unable to work? I love to work but cannot. The future's a blank and I don't see one anymore.

Appearance-wise, I hate every aspect, of course. I used to like my eyes, but they are very short-sighted now and they always seem so dilated they look like black pools. The blue I used to like looks more grey than I remember.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's ok.

I wish I could weigh a little more, but I have very low body fat, so the muscle I have got has a decent amount of definition, and I look ok without a shirt on. I'm incapable of putting on weight no matter how much I eat, and somehow any weight I do put on turns into muscle even though I don't do any exercise at all apart from walking these days. I'm planning on working out again and completely overhauling my diet in the near-future though, so that should change.

I could do with being a bit taller too. Usually it doesn't bother me and nobody really mentions it, but sometimes I just feel like a kid because of my height and if it weren't for the goatee I'm rocking, I'd get treated like a kid everywhere.

The one thing I'm completely happy with is my face. I have a perfect Anglo-Saxon head shape, clear blue eyes, reasonably good teeth (they used to be horrible, but in a year of taking good care of them, they've turned nice and white again, though probably because I've burned off a layer of enamel from brushing way too hard) and decent skin (not perfect, but it only gets bad because I have a habit of squeezing every blackhead I see until it starts bleeding). Girls have honestly told me that I'm attractive, but still show no interest in me because of my (lack of) personality.

Overall I don't really have a problem with it. Not being overweight or deformed, I can easily blend into a crowd, so I'm not self-conscious about it in public, anyway.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

No, sebaceous cysts, chronically dry lips, stretch marks etc. I have too many skin issues, something new pops up all the time.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Right now no but I'm working on it. Love handles suuuuuuck.


Love handles are awesome. Some women love bigger guys


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate every part of my body


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess. I'm fit and toned, I just need a face transplant. :blank


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I hate pretty much everything about myself!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Meh. It's alright I guess. 
I'd like it better if there were about 5-8 lbs less of it though lol
Working on it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

For the most part, I'm ok with my body. I just wish my tummy area wasn't so...flab-ish. I don't think it's possible for me to get rid of it though. Even at my thinnest, I've always had a little tummy.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I need to work out. I keep saying that, but find exercise so damn boring. And/or activating, like it brings up emotions, like anxiety. And I'm all about avoiding emotions. 

Maybe mindfullness + exercise would help.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my body is totally weird. I'm skinny, but i have this bloated stomach and big hips.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Im going to get a boob job very soon !


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Emmz92 said:


> Im going to get a boob job very soon !


Good luck to you! I hope your surgery goes well. How long have you been contemplating getting this done?

/I hate things that can't be changed about me...like insertion points, frame size, etc. Also, my hamstrings suck.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

99% of the time I hate mine to death.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not. My goal is to set a goal to get into the best shape of my life.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

More or less. 

It frustrates me by its complete lack of muscle mass. Even when I was working out regularly, I made pretty minimal strength gains. I hate being weak. 

Also, my hips, knees and ribs are kind of oddly shaped as far as bones go, and I'm not just imagining it. My friend, who basically has a degree in bone science, agrees =(

But much of the time I feel like my body is pretty decent despite all that.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No. I have have a really low body fat percentage, which may seem like a good thing, but it's not really for females. I have a hard time staying as thin as I want to be without becoming amenorrheic.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Emmz92 said:


> Im going to get a boob job very soon !


goodluck! :]


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> No, I need to work out. I keep saying that, but find exercise so damn boring. And/or activating, like it brings up emotions, like anxiety. And I'm all about avoiding emotions.
> 
> Maybe mindfullness + exercise would help.


Have you tried listening to music or doing things like reading on an exercise bike? If I do that, I sometimes find that I'll end up going even longer than I planned on.

I'm not really satisfied with my body, but I think it's mostly an SA issue. I know I'm not ugly and I'm not overweight, but that doesn't keep me from worrying about how I look.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Classified said:


> ^Who else is wondering what that part is?
> 
> This is a tough one for me, and I don't know. I would like to be in a little better shape, but I'm not really disappointed in my body shape right now. But, I know that it could be better. I know I would feel a lot better at the beach if I had a more defined abdominal section. And it's not like it is bad now, I don't have love handles and you can see some ribs.


Thighs.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Thighs.


I thought you were going to say brain -- that's what causes my anxiety. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> I thought you were going to say brain -- that's what causes my anxiety. :b


Heh, nice one, true.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to be...I should have kept that gym membership.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

At the moment, no.

_Burgers no, mayonnaise no._


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> Have you tried listening to music or doing things like reading on an exercise bike? If I do that, I sometimes find that I'll end up going even longer than I planned on.


Yeah sometimes I'll use my ipod and that does help distract me a bit. But the main thing seems to be that I'd rather just stay in my intellect, away from my body and emotions. It seems to bring up a lot of anxiety. Which is why I was thinking about trying mindfulness with it, where you just let the sensations come and go without trying to block them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My skin also too sensitive & my knees are partially mangled fro ma couple dislocations so I would fix those as well


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes very satisfied, I think my nude pics speak for themselves.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Every Day, less and less. I need to turn this ship around.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Every Day, less and less. I need to turn this ship around.


I don't know if this will make you feel better but, what you look like and what you actually weigh don't seem to match up.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't know if this will make you feel better but, what you look like and what you actually weigh don't seem to match up.


Huh? your too smart for me. dumb it down a little so I understand.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, completely, but always trying to gain a little more weight and be patient with that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Huh? your too smart for me. dumb it down a little so I understand.


I mean, you look like you're normal weight to me. But...uhh, there are so many ways I can accidentally make this sound bad.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I mean, you look like you're normal weight to me. But...uhh, there are so many ways I can accidentally make this sound bad.


Make it sound bad :b should be entertaining.

I am just hard on myself, that is all. Numbers dont mean much to me, but they do agree with what I see in the mirror.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Motivation

We can do it, Matty (and anyone else for that matter)!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Motivation
> 
> We can do it, Matty (and anyone else for that matter)!


Great find :lol
That will get me there. Teamwork :high5


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel too slim right now, I would like to gain some weight plus muscle. My weight goes up and down. Hard to maintain, so I'm not feeling really attractive and don't like my bones sticking out so much.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't like my body. I'm thin, pale and unfit. I wouldn't say that I "hate" it though.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No, I'm an endomorph and i HATE it. I want to change but its so hard to lose weight and/or try to gain muscle with this damn body type. Wish I had a mesomorph body type.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not at the moment. I've got a bit of a gut right now and lack the motivation to work it off. I'd like to gain some more muscle anyway, while I've got the funds to bulk. I wouldn't say I hate my body, I'm not disgusted looking in the mirror but certainly not satisfied with what I see. I know one day I will be however, so that helps me keep a positive perspective when viewing myself.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

common people!! yes is doing bad. if i didnt love me, who else would?? 

edit: V good man


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes I am happy with my body. I am skinny. I am very tall. Perfect shape. Maybe more muscle but I'm satisfied overall.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Meh. Not really. I would like to add size/mass, but my dad is 5'9 125 lbs, so I don't have the genetics to get that much bigger without taking illegal substances. Sometimes I like my body, and other times I hate it. Overall, I feel healthy, but I'm not where I want to be, which is why I continue to go to the gym.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

My body is fine I would like to be a good 4 inches taller though.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

nope, I'm so thin, like 130 lbs.(maybe less idk haven't checked in a while) At 5'9. I eat a lot too and don't gain weight. I do sit ups everyday so my stomach is somewhat toned...but I have nerd arms still. Started working on that...


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Sometimes yeah, sometimes no. My body's usually ok actually, tall and slim... would be nice to be stronger though!
Hate my face.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Pretty satisfied yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Not really sure. Sometimes I like it and sometimes I don't.


----------



## Sheogorath (Sep 27, 2010)

My body does everything I need it to do, which is definitely a reason to be very happy with it.
Except shoot lasers out of my eyes. I am very dissatisfied with that.


----------

